# Found the problem



## vandorplet (Jul 5, 2009)

I had a pin hole size leak in one of the hydraulic suction line hoses. It was not leaking fluid anywhere but with the tractor running it caused small air bubbles to form in the hydraulic fluid. After about 30 minutes there was so much air in the hydraulic fluid the transmission could not function properly. After you let the tractor sit for about an hour all the air would separate from the fluid and it would start to work again. I got lucky this time. I really enjoy this forum now and thanks for all the help.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Yep, something like that can be a real PIA. Glad ya got it fixed!!


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you be more specific about which line it is and its location? Might be good info. to help someone else with a 4410 or other eHydro machine.......like me.


----------



## vandorplet (Jul 5, 2009)

The leak was in the the short rubber hose that attaches to the cover of the suction screen filter.


----------

